# 2100 Microsoft Points up for grabs!



## madeinbrixton (Nov 6, 2009)

Made the title provoking to grab attention!

I bought some Microsoft points but being a fool scratched off the code with a set of keys and thus made some of the code unreadable! Phoned Microsoft they basically said tough luck try and guess the code, but its driving me mad now as i've tried some combinations to no avail. 

Anyhow im posting the code here for anyone to try guess the code, if you get it right the points are yours all i ask is that you tell me what the missing code was/is.

100% genuine


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2009)

100%?


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 6, 2009)

opened image in photoshop 

 VVGJU PTRCT ##UX2 JY9PF V36WQ

edit playing with levels 

TWO TO WORK ON CAPS


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 6, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> opened image in photoshop
> 
> VVGJU PTRCT ##UX2 JYP9F V36WQ
> 
> TWO TO WORK ON CAPS



and from the tops first one has to be R P D or B
and the bottom Q O or C. Giving you a total of 12 possible combinations to try.

(it´s JY9PF btw, not JYP9F)


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 6, 2009)

JY9PF
JYP9F

wow how fucking amazing that I should get a 9 & P back to fount


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 7, 2009)

hey, MIB, I need closure on this. Did you work it out eventually?


----------



## madeinbrixton (Nov 7, 2009)

Lo Siento. said:


> hey, MIB, I need closure on this. Did you work it out eventually?



no man i aint got it yet, its frustrating the hell out of me! i've put in so many combination's  into the xbox.com site kicked me out permanently!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 7, 2009)

madeinbrixton said:


> no man i aint got it yet, its frustrating the hell out of me! i've put in so many combination's  into the xbox.com site kicked me out permanently!



before or after he worked out most of the letters?


----------



## madeinbrixton (Nov 7, 2009)

Lo Siento. said:


> and from the tops first one has to be R P D or B
> and the bottom Q O or C. Giving you a total of 12 possible combinations to try.
> 
> (it´s JY9PF btw, not JYP9F)



some of the letters quoted are incorrect, it certainly isnt as easy as once appears


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 8, 2009)

could work out what font it is and size then type over with image software


----------

